
Webpack and React.js starter kit - jon_kuperman
https://github.com/jkup/webpack-react-starter
======
clupprich
Nice! How about adding a .eslintrc with some default settings for react and
es6? I find that most people starting new with these frameworks would benefit
a lot from it and it would shorten their feedback cycle.

~~~
jon_kuperman
Yeah, that's a really cool idea! I'll add an issue.

------
jon_kuperman
disclosure: self submission

